# Pipe bombs 'n sticks (no stones)



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

alright, like a dummass, i post in a topic started by *Hollywood* in the pipe forum (this topic). i had no clue, so i felt the need to piggyback the fact that i needed to send out that sampler i promised to someone, and at the same time sent a small package to a quality contributing member (something he could really use for his pipes - and we reap the benefits of his knowledge when he uses it), and i sent out one surprise pack that should have landed today...

okay, so i'm a dumass, i'm posting away in Hollywoods topic, thinking that this is cool, a couple guys will get hit... not thinking its gonna be me, cuz, hey, i'm me, i don't need anything, i don't deserve anything, i'm known to rub ppl the wrong way cuz... well.... i'm blunt/honest.

so, to my surprise, i come home a few days ago (been busy working late at night, that's why i'm waiting til now to post this) and there is a package from the Cape addressed to me. 

here are the contents of the package. 2 nice new tins of which i've never had before (one i have tin of the flake version, but have yet to crack it open), and 2 baggies of other tobaccos that smell awesome (esoterica makes some great tobaccos - one of my faves as well).










dont' know which one is easier to see with or without the flash.









*THANKS, DAVE!! TOTALLY OUT OF THE BLUE, YOU GOT ME, BET IT WAS FUNNY AS HELL WATCHING ME POST AWAY IN YOUR TOPIC....

BUT WAIT, THATS NOT ALL!! I WAS HIT AGAIN TODAY BY SOMEONE ELSE.* (cont.)


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

IHT said:


> BUT WAIT, THATS NOT ALL!! I WAS HIT AGAIN TODAY BY SOMEONE ELSE.[/b] (cont.)


Going out on a limb here, but I will say it probably wasnt purobrat.

Nice hit dave!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Great hit...and while out of town no doubt!!!

That looks very nummy!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*JOE D* hits me AGAIN!!

i get a Crown pipe (nice looking Danish freehand), a tin of Squadron Leader (from one of my favorite makers of tobacco), a handful of cigars, and a nice little card - i guess he felt that i needed some cigars since i'm going to the SoCal herf... he's right, i wouldn't want to show up and have to MOOCH all my cigars (i had a plan for that anyway, but this will help and get my nicotine tolerance back up).









looks like 2 Siglo Is, 2 Monte Robo ELs, 2 Cuaba Divinos, 2 Party pcs or Shorts, and a Trini Colonial (help me if i'm wrong here).









closer shot of the pipe and baccy









and another view of them both


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

dang greg
you got smacked!
way to go guys...
we all know how much greg deserves it... (well some of it atleast)


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Wow Greg ! You have been slammed !

Nice job you guys.....


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

IHT said:


> *JOE D* hits me AGAIN!!
> 
> looks like 2 Siglo Is, 2 Monte Robo ELs, 2 Cuaba Divinos, 2 Party pcs or Shorts, and a Trini Colonial (help me if i'm wrong here).


Pretty close - Cuaba Tradicionales - Party Shorts Enjoy the smokes.

Thank you again for all you do for CS - It is appreciated - even when you are a tad bit blunt.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

joed said:


> Pretty close - Cuaba Tradicionales - Party Shorts Enjoy the smokes.
> 
> Thank you again for all you do for CS - It is appreciated - even when you are a tad bit blunt.


thanks, bro. that's twice now you've hit me.

ps - was going off memory on what the card said the cuabas were...


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

no stones? Dang it, I hate it when I'm not invited.

Great hit, Joe. You're not slowing down a bit, are ya?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

12stones said:


> Great hit, Joe. You're not slowing down a bit, are ya?


I got a bunch of pesky little gnats buzzing around making me jumpy!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

joed said:


> I got a bunch of pesky little gnats buzzing around making me jumpy!


:r I'm gonna pretend I didn't hear that. :fu :bx


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

12stones said:


> :r I'm gonna pretend I didn't hear that. :fu :bx


:tpd:

The Squadron Leader looks real interesting. Neat tin anyways.

Good hit there.

Stacey


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

nice hit joe - and cool tobacco choice


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Good hit Joe, enjoy Greg.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dave and Joe smacking the Mummy around...classic!! Great hit on a great Gorilla guys!!

Greg, looks like there is a bit of smoking in your very near future...Congrats!!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Nicely done Dave & Joe! 

Take this one-two punch like a man Greg, you're well deserved.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Couple a fine hits, gentlemen. WTG!

Enjoy, Greg!

:ms NCRM


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you lousy biatches better not have coordinated anything. :sl what the hell did i do to deserve any of this?

i got hit again!! this time, from *Greg/(909)!!* thanks a lot, almost all of my favorites in the small sizes (couldn't be all of them, there's so many.. i haven't had a monte 4 in years.)

another handful of beautiful sticks, and a quick note.

i'm gonna have to go to the storage shed and break out my old desktop humi and get it re-seasoned... i don't think all these things will last in my travel humi as well as they could in my desktop.

photos of the weapons (should be an el principe, 2 party shorts, 2 boli cj's, and a monte 4):










close ups of the missles:










the note:


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

That is a nice package there too!

I certainly can't think of a single thing that you've done to deserve anything nice from anyone. You are straight to the point and honest in your comments to anyone that causes trouble or tires to jump in as a newbie and take advantage of the generous spirit of the jungle. And when you show your warm side, your gracious, funny and willing to bend over backwards to help a friend. You are very willing to share your experience and knowledge with anyone that wants to take the time to listen. Put all of that together and I have to agree with you 100%. That certainly is not the kind of behavior that deserves any kind of recogtnition or expression of gratitude from the jungle brothers - So, I don't have a clue why another package would have shown up today. Go figure.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

joed said:


> That is a nice package there too!
> 
> I certainly can't think of a single thing that you've done to deserve anything nice from anyone. You are straight to the point and honest in your comments to anyone that causes trouble or tires to jump in as a newbie and take advantage of the generous spirit of the jungle. And when you show your warm side, your gracious, funny and willing to bend over backwards to help a friend. You are very willing to share your experience and knowledge with anyone that wants to take the time to listen. Put all of that together and I have to agree with you 100%. That certainly is not the kind of behavior that deserves any kind of recogtnition or expression of gratitude from the jungle brothers - So, I don't have a clue why another package would have shown up today. Go figure.


lol... thanks for the kind words. i just try to "help" any way i can. whether it's being an ass when nobody else will be, or giving out any info i can... i try to contribute.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

IHT said:


> lol... thanks for the kind words. i just try to "help" any way i can. whether it's being an ass when nobody else will be, or giving out any info i can... i try to contribute.


speaking of which, it's been a while since you've said something mean to me greg... you're slacking buddy.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

IHT said:


> lol... thanks for the kind words. i just try to "help" any way i can. *whether it's showing my ass when nobody else will, or giving out shi% when i can.*.. i try to contribute.


I love the edit feature....:r

Sorry Greg, I just couldn't resist. Your a huge part of CS and have been a good freind to me here so you deserve everything your getting!!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

tecnorobo said:


> speaking of which, it's been a while since you've said something mean to me greg... you're slacking buddy.


you're 18 now, and such a manly man, i'm afraid you'd kick my ass. :bx

ok, no, our paths just haven't crossed online lately.
how's that diaper rash?


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Just saw old Greg at work (rockin the Hawaiian shirt Friday option- very daper indeed), I told him that he'd better season that 300 ct. today. Now, I'm no expert in the art of bombing, but something tells me that those fine smokes that he has received may in fact be a part of a rather sizeable campaign...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

HMMM..... bastages, all of you!! like i said earlier, this better not be some coordinated attack.

yes, Pete stopped by my office (on his day off) and gave me a nice selection of sticks (no photos yet - i've been swamped in meetings all morning, and headed back for more).

so, i got home to let the dog out at lunch (it's raining) and there was another package full of VERY NICE sticks (one of which looks like a farm rolled). 
I DO NOT KNOW WHO THE SENDER WAS - THE WRITING WAS VERY FAINT. all i could make out was the first initials of the name J. R. and he is from NJ.
they also paid damn near $20 for shipping. so, if this is you, please step forward.

i had meant to swing by my storage area today at lunch and grab my humi BEFORE i saw Pistol Pete.... but, my two meetings this morning ran long, and i have to swing by on the way back to work and grab it.

if this IS some type of coordination, YOU ALL ARE SOME SNEAKY SOM'BITCHES. 
i thought it odd that i'd get hit 3 times in a week (now 5 - counting Pete and the mystery man).

alright, gotta go. photos will be posted when i get time this weekend between helping around the house and packing for my business trip on monday (headed to ft. jackson, SC for a bit). so don't expect to see me on much after this afternoon until late monday night when i get to my hotel.

thanks again, everyone. you shouldn't have (that's an understatement).

edit - what's funny is that i couldn't even coordinate the right address on a bomb i just had sent... had a pipe and tobacco sent to the wrong house (didn't know the guy moved). hope he can get it from the ppl who live there now.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

IHT said:


> edit - what's funny is that i couldn't even coordinate the right address on a bomb i just had sent... had a pipe and tobacco sent to the wrong house (didn't know the guy moved). hope he can get it from the ppl who live there now.


that happened to me recently too - I'm now extra careful with addresses...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> HMMM..... bastages, all of you!! like i said earlier, this better not be some coordinated attack.
> 
> yes, Pete stopped by my office (on his day off) and gave me a nice selection of sticks (no photos yet - i've been swamped in meetings all morning, and headed back for more).
> 
> ...


That was me Greg  I mailed two bombs yesterday, I was in such a rush to get to the post office that I forgot to put the notes with "what's what" in. My bad. The farm rolled is a Taboada. The RyJ is an 85 churchie. The jubie is 03 I think. Meh, pm me whats in it, I don't remember :r . The notes are on my desk at home.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Nice job there Joe. A great selection of sticks. 

Greg, I know you will enjoy them. Because they are good sticks - and because you'll smile when you think about the picture of Joe in that funny white cap with that dumb look on his face every time you reach for one!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

IHT said:


> you're 18 now, and such a manly man, i'm afraid you'd kick my ass. :bx
> 
> ok, no, our paths just haven't crossed online lately.
> how's that diaper rash?


you better believe i'll kick your ass.

the rash however... well it only motivates me to :bx people more,
but thanks for askin


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Glad you posted about my sampler in that thread, nice to see you getting bombed. You do deserve it for all you do.

You are coming down to Ft Jackson sc? I wonder how far that is from me, im in darlington/florence sc.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> That was me Greg  I mailed two bombs yesterday, I was in such a rush to get to the post office that I forgot to put the notes with "what's what" in. My bad. The farm rolled is a Taboada. The RyJ is an 85 churchie. The jubie is 03 I think. Meh, pm me whats in it, I don't remember :r . The notes are on my desk at home.


i thought it was you, but i could not even read my name on the "to" portion of the paperwork. it was also odd to see mail by my garage door so early in the day - my mailman comes by around 2pm most days.

i just glanced at the bag, saw the big churchill, the VR Jubilaums and the farm rolled (and i think a Quintero)... the rest i didn't have time to look at. 
i did stop by my storage shed and got the desktop humi... my otterbox is full already. bastards.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Shaggy17sc said:


> Glad you posted about my sampler in that thread, nice to see you getting bombed. You do deserve it for all you do.
> 
> You are coming down to Ft Jackson sc? I wonder how far that is from me, im in darlington/florence sc.


yep, i fly monday morning and it's a short trip, come back on the 8th. then to (ft. hood) texas on the 15th and back on the 19th.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

IHT said:


> yep, i fly monday morning and it's a short trip, come back on the 8th. then to (ft. hood) texas on the 15th and back on the 19th.


Just looked it up, FT jackson aint but a little ways from here. would be no problem for me to get there.

I could bring my pipes and you could show me how to put in and light and smoke the 'baccy that you sent me


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

photos of todays explosions.

this was a hand carried device by *pistol* - brought it to my office. 2 RASS from '04. nummy-num-nums.









*Virtual Smitty's *unmarked bomb. looks like 2 el principes, a H. Up Con #1 (may be wrong on that one - no note), 2 Quintero (either londres extras or brevas), ryj churchill, 2 Taboadas (never had one), and a VR Jubilaum (excellent cigar). thanks a ton. haven't had the H.Up or Taboadas before, and have had churchills, just not en tubo.









from *azherfer*, 3 PSD4s and 3 pack of Edmundos... sweet cigars (although not many have liked the Edmundos, i loved my box of 'em). what's the date on the PSD4s (are they ready to smoke or put to sleep?) thanks a lot, some faves of mine.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> *Virtual Smitty's *unmarked bomb. looks like 2 el principes, a H. Up Con #1 (may be wrong on that one - no note), 2 Quintero (either londres extras or brevas), ryj churchill, 2 Taboadas (never had one), and a VR Jubilaum (excellent cigar). thanks a ton. haven't had the H.Up or Taboadas before, and have had churchills, just not en tubo.


Yep, sorry bout the note. Two 04 principes, an 03 Upmann connie, Quintero brevas '00 handmade, 85 RyJ, 05 tabbies, and the jubie. Enjoy Greg.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I just wish I had more to give you Greg (that you'd like, I'll smoke just about anything ), thanks for everything bud. Enjoy SC, and I'll see you when you get back.


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

PSD4's are from DIC 05. Smoked one a week ago that was still rockin'


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

thanks to everyone, but i'll thank you all again when it's all over.

i think you're causing as much pain in Pistols life as you are with joy in mine - i was going to sell him my "edison-a-dor" next month, but now it seems i won't be able to. :w 

i'm still trying to figure out why me....
and as i was figuring out that i was a target on my way to pick up my son today, i had a big  on my face. hadn't done that in a while....

thanks, it does mean a lot.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

while i sit here and continually scratch my head over the top 3 picks of the NFL draft....  and ponder why i'm not making millions as an NFL GM....
i had to help my son get all dressed up after his shower, and came downstairs. i looked out the window to see my mailman _EARLY_!!??

so, i walk out there and he says, "since i saw you had a bunch of packages and had to drop off your express mail anyway, i thought i'd drop all of them off before i start my route."

well..... i got a photo of the stack (8 of them), but just wanted to post that 8 have landed. i know 5 or so names: seangar, da klugs, dadof3, toddzilla, mmblz... the others i'll probably find out when i open the packages... thanks a ton! photos of each will follow as well.

got things to do today with packing/laundry, watch a little NFL draft and continue think how stupid some of these teams really are.
anyone got any bets on the biggest bust out of the top 3? if i were a betting man, vince young would get all my money on him as the biggest bust out of the top 3 (possibly the first round - based on where he was drafted).


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey Greg. He He! Hope you you enjoy the stuff!! Apparently you are gonna have some pretty damn good smoking time coming up soon!! 

Kind of glad I got mine out just in time to lead the total onslaught of EVERYONE's real appreciation of you and all you do here. Hope to still have the pleasure of lighting up with ya one day soon!!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> thanks to everyone, but i'll thank you all again when it's all over.
> 
> i think you're causing as much pain in Pistols life as you are with joy in mine - i was going to sell him my "edison-a-dor" next month, but now it seems i won't be able to. :w
> 
> ...


yeah yeah, just enjoy your smokes, and when you don't need that thing anymore, you know where I live :w


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sorry its taken me so long today to get to this, but i've been pretty under the weather for a week and it's finally making its way down from my head to the rest of my body. <--- hey, is that how you do one of those "woe is me" mooch attempts?? j/k
seriously, i got a call from Klugs today, and i hadn't even opened the packages yet. i was half doped up on meds and attempting to watch the draft and keep my 6 yr old happy at the same time.

so, the next few posts are all photos of the wonderful (undeserved) gifts you all have sent my way:

*Moglman*: thanks for the fine assortment of older sticks, scott!!
'90 ERDM demi-tasse, '92 monte joyita, '00 party SdC #3, party charlottes, '97 boli pc, '01punch SS#2.










*OpusXOX*: wow, skip. i had to call in a handwritting expert to decipher the letter. lol thanks a ton for all the "ready to smoke" sticks. HdM short corona, another '90 ERDM demi-tasse, monte joyita, '97 monte especial, la corona petit panatela, party pc, ryj corona.










*toddzilla*: todd, do you want the bands back?  (inside joke) thanks a lot, bro.
2 boli pcs from '97, '02 SLR series A, and a RASS.










*side note* - when i was on the phone earlier this week with da klugs, i think before i figured this stuff out, i mentioned that the boli pc was one of my first 4 cuban cigars... and since that time i had not had ANY. yes, hard to imagine, a cigar that great, and all the cigars i bought, i didn't buy any more. now, i did do a trade with Bruce5 a long time ago, and got one in trade at that time, but i never smoked it. why? well, a member of cigarweekly came to a herf in KC and i gave it to him as his first cuban cigar - and now he's firmly entrenched down the slope as well.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*daddy'o3*: jerry. you've already gifted me plenty just by putting up with my long phone messages (i left you another on friday, cut me off again). thanks for all the smokes and being a top notch guy in all things.
party short, '01 punch (something), ERDM Grandes de Espana (always wanted to try these - never bought any, which i had, now i get to try one), VR Famosos, quintero breva.

i take it someone put out a list of cigars for me to be hit with?










*jgross*: jeff, thanks for helping me not be a complete mooch!! lol... who knew that comment would come back to bite me in the ass? nice selection of cigars, some more of my faves: 2 rascc, punch punch, punch corona, '03 RASS. very nice selection of spices.

*Da Klugs*: dave... i finally get the shirt, huh? my wife opened this one as i was talking to her, i told her there was probably a shirt in there. i didn't expect the other stowaways though.
dunill montecristo selection #2, davidoff 5000, and a dunhill cabinetta, along with the shirt and a nice note.
thanks dave.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*SeanGAR*: a while back, sean hit me with a massive bomb of small smokes after a discussion we had in chat about "mini" and "club" sized smokes that would be perfect for my commute to work after lunch. well, here's some more commute smokes from the Prof.
2 5 packs of Cuaba Divinos!
i've got to get you back one of these days, and i will. 

*mmblz*: wow, julian. did you run out of room in the box, kept stuffing more and more in there? i had to take 2 photos....
Qd'O gran corona, punch RS #11, PSD4, party short, rascc, el principe, trini reyes, bolivar bonita... excellent selection on its own, _but he added 1 more high quality stick_ and a bag of coffee beans.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow...it's awesome seeing this finally come to fruition. Enjoy Greg!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

just a heads up.
i fly to SC tomorrow until next monday, so if there are any straglers, i won't be able to post them until the tuesday after that at the earliest.
my wife knows what to do with the boxes (she'll just put them in the edison-a-dor til i get home).


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> just a heads up.
> i fly to SC tomorrow until next monday, so if there are any straglers, i won't be able to post them until the tuesday after that at the earliest.
> my wife knows what to do with the boxes (she'll just put them in the edison-a-dor til i get home).


Lucky Greg. Remember to pick up some salt water taffy while your there, it's the best down in SC


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

taffy is delicious... i love taffy....


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Lucky Greg. Remember to pick up some salt water taffy while your there, it's the best down in SC


We have taffy?? Where do we have taffy?? I want taffy!!
We also have Cowtails and MoonPies

Of course its better in SC, thats where Im at:w


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Shaggy17sc said:


> We have taffy?? Where do we have taffy?? I want taffy!!
> We also have Cowtails and MoonPies
> 
> Of course its better in SC, thats where Im at:w


South Carolina easily boasts the greatest store ever. You can get your taffy at *The Gay Dolphin * Although it's pretty good at just about anyplace save walmart.

I am aware of the cowtails and moonpies. There's also those Charleston roasted almonds, coated in cinnamon which rock. So many good foods there...


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> South Carolina easily boasts the greatest store ever. You can get your taffy at *The Gay Dolphin * Although it's pretty good at just about anyplace save walmart.
> 
> I am aware of the cowtails and moonpies. There's also those Charleston roasted almonds, coated in cinnamon which rock. So many good foods there...


Next time your down here in SC you'll have to show me this "happy dolphin" you are talking about with such enthusiasm:tg


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Shaggy17sc said:


> Next time your down here in SC you'll have to show me this "happy dolphin" you are talking about with such enthusiasm:tg


I'm not joking!

http://gaydolphin.com/

We'll have to skip the gay dolphin and do some herfin instead


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm not joking!
> 
> http://gaydolphin.com/
> 
> We'll have to skip the gay dolphin and do some herfin instead


:r:r Sounds like a plan to me. I'll bring the moonpies


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

my wife said 4 more packages landed today, they are in the fridge-a-dor til next tuesday...
on coppertops laptop, not time to chat.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

IHT said:


> my wife said 4 more packages landed today, they are in the fridge-a-dor til next tuesday...
> on coppertops *lap*, not time to chat.


how does mike feel about that?


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

mr.c said:


> how does mike feel about that?


Not good Joe, not good at all

Damn selective editing! :bx :sl :fu


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

mr.c said:


> how does mike feel about that?


gives a whole new meaning to "im ho top" dosent it?


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

etenpenny said:


> gives a whole new meaning to "im ho top" dosent it?


Someone owes me the beer that just shot out my nose.

You guys are priceless 

Stacey


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

got home tonight from a day of hell flying through atlanta airport.... my flight leaving from SC was late getting in from ATL. so, my less than an hour layover in ATL wasn't enough time to get from the D concourse to the B concourse... missed my connecting flight. got put on standby for the 2.20 flight, and if i didnt make that one, i was booked on the *9:30PM* flight.  9:30... instead of being home by 1:45 because ATL airport is so phucked up. 
well, i got lucky and squeezed onto the flight at 2.20 (that left almost an hour late as well). got home and went to bed, got up in time for dinner and to take a timed quiz in one of my online classes...
--------------------------

7 packages to add to this topic tomorrow when i get more rest. will add photos as well.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Can't wait to see the destruction!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

NO, I HAVEN'T FORGOTTEN ABOUT YOU PEOPLE THAT I HAVE YET TO RECOGNIZE FOR ACTIONS ABOVE AND BEYOND THE CALL OF DUTY.

been really busy and now our digital camera won't hold a charge.... will get photos taken and posted by the end of the week (now that i'm home for about 10 days).


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sorry it took me so long, but here's the rest of what i was hit with (in no particular order).

*Alpedhuez* hit me with a pipe, some pipe tobaccos that i've never had, and a sampler of smaller cigars (some of which i've never had/never seen - some i haven't had in ages, like the Trilogy Ovation and ERDM Choix Supreme). others include Drew Estate, Indian Tabac, something with an Anarchy symbol on it, a Puros Indios, and an Aliados candella wrapped cigar.
thanks, Mike.









*ComicBookFreak* hit me up with a nice sampler of many things, covering the entire spectrum of smaller sticks.
if you can't see in the photo what they are (in order from bottom to top): PLPC, Diplo 4, Fonseca KDT, Monte 4, Boli PC, Boli CJ, SCDLH El Principe, Party Short, Cuaba Divinos.
thanks, Brent.









*Croatan* hit me with a selection of 2 Boli PCs, 2 RyJ Cazadores, and 2 Honduran Puros (was going to try one of them tonight, but it's raining).
thanks, James.









*etenpenny* hit me outta nowhere with a Punch CG sized cigar (i'm guessing a Punch Punch - but they have 4 of them), an RyJ that i'm guessing is an Ex #3, a BBF, a Boli Coronas Gigante, and an RyJ Cazadore.
thanks a lot, haven't had a BBF or CG in a loooong time, and never had an Ex #3 (if that's what it is).









a few more to come.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Icehog* actually hit me with 6 cigars, but if you see in the photo the green pencil, thats the cigars i took out and smoked already.  (they were a party PC, Punch CG sized cigar, and a SP Belicoso). the others that remain are: Cohiba Robusto, SCDLH El Principe, and what looks like an ERDM Demi-tasse (although very round and very dark/rough - what's the story on these, tom?)
thanks, tom, i had those 3 on my trip down to the in-laws over memorial day weekend.









*JustinPhilly* hit me up with some older smokes from 03 or older: Trini Reyes, Party Short, and Boli PC from '97.
thanks, Justin, now if we could just get your RG back down to 10, we'll be set! <-- inside joke.









*NCRadioMan* hit me up good. from L to R: Epi #2, Petit Robusto, Fonseca KDT, Party Short, and a Boli CJ. nummy-num-num.
thanks a ton, bro (anyone who has lived with the name "Greg" is "bro" to me), haven't had a petit robusto in quite a while.









*Patrick from SOUTH DAKOTA*. no note, no username. i'm sure i'll take a stab at who this is.
looks to me like some very nice older sticks, from L to R: Fonseca KDT, RASCC, RyJ mille fluers (that's what i'm guessing), JLP Cazadore (another guess - there was no note), Partagas PC, and a La Flor de Cano Selectos (another guess).
thanks to the guy from SD (i don't want to give up personal info on here), my guess is glovepuppy!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE KIND GESTURE AND THE CONTRIBUTIONS YOU HAVE MADE TO THIS FORUM! * 
i am but a pawn.... well... a secretary, one that moves misplaced posts into their correct forum (like filing), and fixes typos at posters requests (spellchecking)...
_YOU_ people are the ones that are great, not this jackass you see before you.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

So you got some smokes or what now Greg?!? I hope you enjoy each and every one of them.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Glad I could be part of this and that you have some cigar stock again Greg! Sounds like you're enjoying them.


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

IHT said:


> *THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE KIND GESTURE AND THE CONTRIBUTIONS YOU HAVE MADE TO THIS FORUM! *
> i am but a pawn.... well... a secretary, one that moves misplaced posts into their correct forum (like filing), and fixes typos at posters requests (spellchecking)...
> _YOU_ people are the ones that are great, not this jackass you see before you.


I must respectfully disagree with part of this. You do much more than just correct typos and move posts around. Your contributions to this forum as a whole are immeasurable and undeniable. You deserve some recognition for your time and effort.

P.S. - Sorry about the package, I had the note written out and forgot to put it in the package. You guessed everything correctly, except the JLP - its a Brevas.


----------

